# brake replacement problem



## hidden 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a 91 grand voyager and just replaced all front brake parts from rotor to calipers to pads.the passenger side caliper when put over pads easily and tightened (2bolts) sticks out at top and doesn't go in to lock as if the pads were too thick or rotor hub not deep enough.<Drivers side caliper. locks in place at bottom hook in and is secure.
Its like the outside edges of caliper are sticking out to far to hook in.


Any ideas as to what it may be.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

New calipers... Is it possible that you need to further compress the caliper? 

Probably too simplistic, but here's hoping!


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

I too have a voyager- did my brakes a few times. Sometimes you have to jiggle them a bit. Look at them from different angles and maybe you will notice something that needs to be gently pounded (oxymoron?) in.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I am assuming, right pic is Ok, and left one is "No good" with lock not engaging? Is it simply the way pics are taken, or is brake pad on the left, no good one, protruding up higher than the right, OK one?


----------



## hidden 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

*fixed*

found out what it was....the edge that the caliper hooks was slightly broke off...just enough to not latch....got a caliper w that support part in it( crazy-only advanced includes that bracket w caliper!)
3 wasted days over 1/2 of an inch:furious:


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

glad you got it. it's brakes.


----------

